# Samick Quality?



## recurveboy (Mar 14, 2010)

Im in need of a new recurve and ive heard to avoid the PSE and Martin ones. I was wondering if anyone has any experience with the lower end SAMICK takedwon recurves like the devastator, lightening, phantom, squall, SHT, pheonix 2, deer master, and leopard 2. My PSE impala limb snapped and ive heard martin jaguar limbs having the same problem so i was wondering if SAMICK makes a good quality bow for the money? (im talking of course about the $100-$350 wooden recurves)
thanks

recurveboy


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*dollars*

if you have 350 dollars buy a used hoyt dorado and then you are getting a really good bow with the option of changing limb poundage when needed.. a super bow and check threads here and you will see that everybody that owns one speaks highly of it....no warranty issues ever mentioned in any of the threads and fit and finish are of hoyt excellent quality..


----------



## bowhunter3762 (Mar 11, 2006)

*hmmm*

Well if your on a budget and want the best bang for tour buck. I would have to suggest a Quinn recurve here is a link http://www.quinnsarchery.com/quinn's_archery_001.htm
Good luck bro
John


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

recurveboy said:


> Im in need of a new recurve and ive heard to avoid the PSE and Martin ones. I was wondering if anyone has any experience with the lower end SAMICK takedwon recurves like the devastator, lightening, phantom, squall, SHT, pheonix 2, deer master, and leopard 2. My PSE impala limb snapped and ive heard martin jaguar limbs having the same problem so i was wondering if SAMICK makes a good quality bow for the money? (im talking of course about the $100-$350 wooden recurves)
> thanks
> 
> recurveboy


Your PSE recurve limbs on your Impala where made by Samick or Ragim at one time and the Jaguar limbs are made by Samick too, I believe, the new 2010 recurves are better they are made by Greatree Archery.

My new 2010 Blackhawk has been a great bow, I have been shooting everyday since I have had it 1 to 3 hours at a time and is going strong

Oh yeah and the Martin wooden recurves that are 100% made by Martin are top notch too


----------



## Jack NZ (Apr 7, 2006)

I own a couple of Samick bows and I've only ever had good luck with them.
I've put quite a few guys where I live onto Samicks and two of them "have" had issues,both times split risers.
One was a deer master,the other an older spirit II.
Both those guys had a new riser inside a week and both are now back to being happy with their bows.
The Spirit II was as I say "an older bow" and from the days when Samick wasn't to hot on their build quality.
The Deer master was a new bow and is one of only two DM's the local Samick dealer has sold that has had a problem,,,I also know that particular bow had spent many a day fully braced in the back of the owners car during very hot days,so if it happens again,,,he's not getting a replacement.
Both that guy and the local Samick dealer are friends of mine,and I don't think it's fair for guys that leave their bows braced in hot cars to then blame the manufacturer for the obvious result.
Anyway,,I think Samick bows are good value and I intend to buy a Samick Stingray for myself in the near future.
I also think Hoyt, Martin and Bear are good bows,and even though I've one of each blow up on me in the past,I still shoot both Hoyt and Martin bows and have a real respect for both companys.

Having said all that,,,if I was in your postition I'd buy a Quinn,,,,in fact the Quinn Stingray is yet another bow on my "one of these days" list.


----------



## Lil Okie (Mar 25, 2008)

I've been shooting a Deer Master ever day for about 4 months now with no problems.


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

Better close this thread before Rattus sees it, *LOL*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jamesw (Sep 14, 2007)

I would not hesitate a bit to buy or shoot any of the Samick bows sold through Lancaster/Tradtech.Just as soon have one as many customs at 3 times the price for sure.Ragim bows have simply always been junk, nothing new there.

Samicks traditional line is much better since Tradtech has been working with them and price wise for a wooden recurve you just can't beat them.Now if you want a metal risered bow the Quinn is hands down winner in the price points department however.A great shooting bow that is built to last.Find one used for even a better deal.Any good used bow beats the crap out of a new one that won't hold up.


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

recurveboy said:


> *Im in need of a new recurve and ive heard to avoid the PSE and Martin ones.* I was wondering if anyone has any experience with the lower end SAMICK takedwon recurves like the devastator, lightening, phantom, squall, SHT, pheonix 2, deer master, and leopard 2. My PSE impala limb snapped and ive heard martin jaguar limbs having the same problem so i was wondering if SAMICK makes a good quality bow for the money? (im talking of course about the $100-$350 wooden recurves)
> thanks
> 
> recurveboy


Let me correct you, if I may. Now while I, along with many others, have read many of the unpleasant experiences, if not horror stories, surrounding the Martin Jaguar, I still feel as though that particular bow should be viewed separately from the rest of Martin's traditional line. Not trying to defend Martin, and considering some of the mishaps that a number of unfortunate buyers/shooters have experienced with the Jaguar, I'm not quite sure I _could_. BUT---I still don't feel as though the Jaguar---illegitimate child though it be---should be viewed as indicative of the quality (or lack thereof) of Martin's regular traditional line. I have owned a number of Martins over the years and I still say that the Martin Hunter recurve is perhaps the BEST non-custom, production bow that can be bought


----------



## SCS (Jun 27, 2005)

I'll give another vote for the Quinn. I have a Stallion, Hoyt Gamemaster and a Check Mate Hunter I. All great bows without spending a fortune. The Quinn is the one that gets shot on a regular basis and was the cheapest of the three. I find it hard to find anything to complain about, regardless of the price.
Steve


----------



## Jack NZ (Apr 7, 2006)

alanraw said:


> Let me correct you, if I may. Now while I, along with many others, have read many of the unpleasant experiences, if not horror stories, surrounding the Martin Jaguar, I still feel as though that particular bow should be viewed separately from the rest of Martin's traditional line. Not trying to defend Martin, and considering some of the mishaps that a number of unfortunate buyers/shooters have experienced with the Jaguar, I'm not quite sure I _could_. BUT---I still don't feel as though the Jaguar---illegitimate child though it be---should be viewed as indicative of the quality (or lack thereof) of Martin's regular traditional line. I have owned a number of Martins over the years and I still say that the Martin Hunter recurve is perhaps the BEST non-custom, production bow that can be bought


Yeah,I own two Martins now,,have had another 3.
I think the makers of the Jag limbs probably got the hurry up from Martin to get it done,,,,so they rushed em' and did a poor job.
People that shoot the Jaguar an havn't had problems,all seem to enjoy shooting them,so the basic design is obviously good.
A set of after Market limbs an I think it would probably be a very nice bow.
Anybody got a spare riser ?


----------



## Pikkuhannu (Apr 3, 2009)

I have been shoot Samick Spirit II few years, and it is my number 1 bow.
Deermaster is very good too.

Equus is good, but it is one piece, little different, but good.


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

My Dad bought he and his wife a Samick Red Stag....170.00 bucks.
Very good bow, I was impressed with the Red Stag.
Also, I have a Quinn Stallion......this is the best recurve I've shot as far as dead in the hand, and performance is good also.
If you like metal risers the Quinn is a good bow at any price. The Samick line of bows have been making some good bows in the last few years....from the info I have and the opurtunity to shoot ny Dad's bow......you cant go wrong with either a Samick or a Quinn.
I will mention the Quinn's are great folks and you wont find any better folks to deal with.


----------

